# Fun with facets...



## TRfromMT (Sep 14, 2019)

I wanted a faceted handle where most of the surfaces were intersecting flats and bevels. I further made the main flat area (encompassing the front and middle pin) such that the crown of the edge at the belly lays flat on the countertop. I intended this to become a dedicated kitchen/food prep knife. I hate it when you bump a knife laying flat on the counter and it spins like a top. This is designed to stop that.

Ironwood and copper/brass mosaic pins.

And this is surprisingly comfortable in several grip positions.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 14, 2019)

Question: why the cut away on the bottom (lanyard?) on a kitchen knife? Seems like it would be a good area for nasties to collect, take root and grow....


----------



## TRfromMT (Sep 14, 2019)

Echoashtoreth said:


> Question: why the cut away on the bottom (lanyard?) on a kitchen knife? Seems like it would be a good area for nasties to collect, take root and grow....



It was an existing blade with a set of scales from the original maker, as a bushcrafter knife.

My new handle was patterned after the origin scales with the lanyard pocket. I kept the pocket but went off script for the most part.

Overall it was an experiment in a faceted handle style.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 15, 2019)

Ironwood is really nice. Like your creativity with the facets. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

